# Xos Update



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

xosPs






xosEat


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I like it. Do you have to replace the little tetras or whatever they are?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice, how many do you have in there and what size tank


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

~50 in a 210t 72x24x30


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

really like your setup. nice job!!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Killer setup


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice set up


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

great jobe mate...happy to see those exodons are still alive








Tommy


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice setup







How long have the exodons lasted in the tank?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i like that


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

looked like some rasboras in there as well with a convict at the bottom? Very nice clean setup.. looks very healthy


----------

